# Latest Bits of Info. on the John Deere Twenty Series Compact Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The large chassis 4320 and 4520 tractors are available from autumn 2004; the mid-chassis 3320 and 3520 will be on sale from February 2005, with the new mid-chassis 3720 model starting full production next June. Should interesting to see how the new 3000 Twenty Series compact tractors stack up against the 4000 Ten Series small and mid frame compacts. 



New John Deere 20 Series Compact Tractors


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Glad to see John Deere is now offering the Orange paint scheme option!!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Does anybody know the horsepower range on the 20 series?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mow, I posted the specifications for the Twenty Series tractors in another thread along with a couple of other threads with information on the Twenty Series machines.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks, Chief. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Important to note that a 4120 is not the next generation 4110. Nor is the 4320 an updated 4310 etc...
> 
> My dealer has a 4120 which came in for a customer and it's a large framed machine like the 4510....
> ...


I've posted a very detailed .pdf file that covers the 3000 and 4000 Twenty Series tractors in another thread entitled Twenty Series Specifications.


----------

